# 1st cycle: deca/test or just test



## Skate67 (Feb 22, 2004)

im going to start a cycle of test ~300mg per week

orginally i had planned to go just test alone to see how my body handles it.  but i was wondering if i should add ~200mg of deca per week as well for joint support... or should i just leave it at just test alone for my first cycle

am i completely wrong on my logic here?


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

300mg/week is worthless IMO. its barely what they give you for HRT. 

definitiely go with at least 500/week. 
as for the deca, its up to you. (usually its 400mg/week of deca though, not 200..........)shit, i'd throw it in


----------



## Mudge (Feb 22, 2004)

He is pretty low on the bodyweight scale last I recall. I'm going to see how far I can go on lower test, honestly I am going back to my belief that people run way more than neccessary. Plus its easier on the body running less.

I'm down to 700 cyp at 252 pounds.


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 22, 2004)

i think 300mg week is probably ideal for me (for my first cycle at least)...

does deca help out significantly with joint cushioning? that would be the MAIN reason why i threw it in there


----------



## ZorroAzul (Apr 16, 2004)

Dude, I am about to finish my first cycle ever, doing 1 amp of sustanon and one of deca E4D

with the exemption of a few pimples on my back, and being horny as when I was 18, I have no side effects at all, and went up so far 15 lbs (still have a week left plus residual time on blood)

so I am averaging 800 mg deca, 500 test without a problem... I suggest you do so.   I am not a big guy, 6'0 now 185


----------



## Mudge (Apr 16, 2004)

Deca was great for my tendon/joint issues, I ran it with glucosamine chondroitin as well.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ZorroAzul *_
> so I am averaging 800 mg deca, 500 test without a problem... I suggest you do so.   I am not a big guy, 6'0 now 185



Averaging? You make it sound like you couldn't decide how much to run there. Why be less anabolic one week than another? Keep the doses steady.


----------



## BCC (Apr 17, 2004)

I think you should stick to something similar to your original idea.

I agree with Mudge on less is more. I've been experimenting with a lot of drugs lately, and I'm on about my all time lowest dose of test and doing quite well.

I'd leave the deca alone. It's not going to help heal anything, only mask problems you may be having if you continue training heavy. Although there are multiple other reasons I would leave it alone in a first time cycle (or any cycle for that matter).


----------



## BCC (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ZorroAzul *_
> Dude, I am about to finish my first cycle ever, doing 1 amp of sustanon and one of deca E4D
> 
> with the exemption of a few pimples on my back, and being horny as when I was 18, I have no side effects at all, and went up so far 15 lbs (still have a week left plus residual time on blood)
> ...



It's not about doing more because you don't suffer side effects. 

It's making the best out of the smallest amount of gear possible, through strict dieting and intense training.

Hell, I frontloaded 200mgs prop ED, 200mgs EQ ED, 250mgs enanthate EOD, 50mgs winstrol ED and 50mgs anadrol for 4 weeks with little to no side effects. Does that mean I should continue to use that much? Hell no. That was a mistake in itself and I learned my lesson from that.

There are many more gains to be made on low doses than most think. Compensate with diet, not drugs.


----------

